# Converting a Deck to a Loft



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

In the process of finishing this up.

This is the rear deck of my new (old) house. Have removed various layers of rotted portions, and prior stupid additions.... and have taken it back down to the structural posts and beams. Pic #1 is the "before". The loft is going on the far right of the deck in that pic.

Then extended an area which will be the floor of the loft. This was easily done by adding a pair of beams which connect to the existing deck posts, then framing w/ 2x4's between the new beams. Pics #2-3.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Next comes the roof, simply ledgered off the house wall and again, supported by a new 2x6 beam @ 7'6" tall, between the existing deck posts. Pic #4.

So, at this point, going back to my previous post in this section on how to build a very simple and cheap loft structure....all structural elements are there. 
If I so choose to, or if I ran out of $$....I can now simply infill between the posts with 5/8" thick 4'x8' plywood sheets, nailed to the posts, then cut a window and door into the plywood, and call it a day. 5/8" ply is rigid enough to span 8' if need be....

But... I had a sliding door and window lying around from a previous remodel, so I am incorporating both into the loft. Also, being the Pacific Northwest, I want to insulate the walls, soooo.....we are doing this now....

Next set of pics later today....


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

Super cool, my new obsessive thread


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I've seen it and it's really a nice space.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Getting there...roof is on, window and door in, siding is almost done. Next 3 pics: wall framing for window, window and siding installed, slider door to deck and opposite window.

The roof is beneath the deck of the flat above...I figured I would spare my tenant incessant cooing under the floor of her deck !. (although i find it quite peaceful....although not at 6:30 AM, have'ta admit....)

Once it is sealed up to weather, we are next gonna pour lightweight concrete topping over the plywood subfloor and have it slope to a center drain for easy cleanup.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I assume the deck goes past the window in the pictures? Did you give any thought to running the walls past the window so you could look directly into your loft? lol Your plan is one great idea. I had thought about using a sliding glass door at one point, but worried about birds trying to fly through it. Any concerns there?
But how nice is that going to be when it's done. A lawn chair, a case of your favorite beverage, and a glass wall to watch your birds. All from the comfort of your deck. Add a screen to the glass door and feel really close to your birds.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes...I would have loved to have done that.....but my GF would have killed me if the kitchen window, right over the kitchen sink...looked directly into the loft !!!!

...there's gonna be a net "curtain" over the inside of the door, so it can be opened w/o giving 'em a free path to the exterior. Unfortunately the screen door, which probably once existed on that slider unit...is long gone. Although it wouldn't be hard to build one....


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

You're still gonna have a great loft. I like the idea of the net over the door. Please keep the photos coming. And you gotta keep the GF happy!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is inventive! do you live in one of those cool old houses?.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

1893.... and it leans to the left....

....like me  

Don't get me started on the house...it's a great old one, was built by a ship's captain, as was the one next door. Unfortunately, since then it has had its share of 'remuddles' and bad decisions implemented. Slowly over time am removing those bad decisions and getting it back down to bare bones...

...the loft is like the same thing, an ongoing project in miniature. Once the basic enclosure is done, will be adding a protected Veranda on which they can sun themselves (during the days when Portland sees sun) as the yard gets great natural light. Also, might make a few passages to smaller enclosures, over time...

We'll see.....

Here's a pic of the floor being floated. It slopes 3/4" over a 4' span to the drain. That's just a tad less of a drainage pitch than a typical flat roof.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Great idea.... Keep us posted and thanks for sharing.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow that's going to be a great loft, I'm trying to convince my wife into making another loft but she's not buying it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jaye said:


> 1893.... and it leans to the left....
> 
> ....like me
> 
> ...




..lol.. you need the guys from "This old house"..lol.. really sounds neat..I love old houses so much when I had mine built we did it to look like an old farm house.. Im sure you're house is really cool.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool is _one_ word for it....

Finishing up, and the Birds are inside...

...well....almost...or most...

Siding and trim is on and caulked, walls and ceiling have been insulated. 

The siding, BTW, is the stuff which is the absolute bane of any architect's existence: T-1-11 plywood siding , 4x8 sheets.

This stuff is usually hung vertically...which is why it looks so awful. I had always wondered if it'd look like horizontal siding if oriented the other direction,....and indeedy, it looks pretty darn good that way !!!

It helped that the structure is basically an 8x8 cube, so there was no need to butt-joint any of the siding sheets. That would have made it aesthetically trickier to pull off and still look like horizontal siding (unless you keyed/stagger-cut the edges of the sheets).

Asphalt shingle roofing is on, fascias & soffits are up. Doors/windows are in and flashed and caulked.

Interior walls and ceiling are done, although I am gonna add some fiberglass veneer shower surround the first 18" of wall height for easier cleanup.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Last pics show the final touch...for the moment...the Veranda being built . I just used diagonal kickers off of the existing posts again so I could get a nice 30" deep shelf.

I am cutting the wire fabric and hopefully will install it tom'w....hurt the heck out of my hands, though....

Last pic is Mama sitting her new nest....unbeknownst to her (until now) they have built it right in the middle of the future street !!! 

Whew...kicking back with some homemade Sangria for the rest of the day....


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, in case anyone is interested....
*
Total cost : $1750*
*
Materials = $600, labor = $1150* (this is paying a good carpenter $30/hr, which is a middle rate in this neck of the woods).

I could have cut off around $100 materials and $250 labor, eeeasy.... had I decided to go a bit sparer in the design and more basic in the materials......(the sloped concrete floor alone was $140 of labor and materials).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That little hen looks adorable on her nest. When do we get to see pics of the inside.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

She is a great Mom...or, I guess,.... she would be ! 

The interior still needs a few more accoutrements....

I got the Veranda into working shape today, and somewhat amusingly...everyone was afraid to step outside !!! It is nice and warm here so I am gonna put a bath bowl out on it tom'w....and it gets plenty of sunlight...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's normal that they'd be afraid to go outside. They were kept in for quite a while when Charis was keeping them for you, and they will be hesitant on going outside. Mine are like couch potatoes too. Many prefer to stay inside. The bath will get them out there though, and then they'll probably want to sun themselves. The bath always works. They just love to bathe.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Turned out great! Very nice. So is your girlfriend still happy?.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jaye said:


> She is a great Mom...or, I guess,.... she would be !
> 
> The interior still needs a few more accoutrements....
> 
> I got the Veranda into working shape today, and somewhat amusingly...everyone was afraid to step outside !!! It is nice and warm here so I am gonna put a bath bowl out on it tom'w....and it gets plenty of sunlight...



Okay, only fair to wait til you're done.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

almondman said:


> Turned out great! Very nice. So is your girlfriend still happy?.


"Happy" ? ....Hmmm, well....let's just say she is OK with it all, given they now have a space of their own !


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Jaye said:


> "Happy" ? ....Hmmm, well....let's just say she is OK with it all, given they now have a space of their own !


And you did leave her the kitchen window!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know about your girlfriend but I'm sure glad they are out of here and over there!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

So, Charis, along with all your other talents, you provide long term pijjie sitting? We'll all know who to call when we need someone.
Kind of a full service pigeon person. Good for you!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

The kitchen window was 'saved', to her great relief.

Oddly, they still do not utilize the Veranda much, although I know at some point someone went out there at least briefly. But never when I have been around (?)

I built a couple of angle braces out of leftover 2x4's and slapped 'em up inside, at various heights off of the floor....they love those ! Gives them an 18" long ledge to hang out on, although each couple has now staked each one out as their own....


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I imagine everything is still new to them. I'm sure once they get used to it, you'll have a hard time getting them off of it. Nice idea on the angle braces too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ya know Jaye, if you were to run those 2X4s vertically from floor to ceiling, and attach 7 inch long pieces of 2X4 all the way up, about a foot or so apart, they would have comfortable perches that they can turn around on and even lay down on more comfortably. They just love those flat perches. Another good thing is that one cannot claim a whole shelf for himself. Each one claims his own perch.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll snap some pics of what I've done...you are right, they really do love 2x4 shelves !!!


----------

